# Let's see your T.V stands



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm after a new stand.

Currently we have a black glass one and it shows up dust wayyyy too easily.

So what have you got?

Here's mine


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I changed my black glass one for the same reasons, got an ebony wood one now - will get a photo tomorrow as I'm in the lakes at the minute.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

> I'm after a new stand.
> 
> Currently we have a black glass one and it shows up dust wayyyy too easily.


+1... Bought a piano black one about 18months back, you can dust the fecker 20 times a day and it's still dusty..


----------



## Lee gsi (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Heres mine, got it from Dunelm Mill I like it, its made from Real Oak and nice and heavy, also hides all the cables at the back!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

That looks nice.

Could do with four shelves?

How much was it?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anymore?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Matt. said:


> That looks nice.
> 
> Could do with four shelves?
> 
> How much was it?


http://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/richmond-collection-widescreen-tv-unit-70447

I will nenver wanna change it and its solid oak, i see what you mean about the shelves, i suppose you could add in a couple of shelves there is the room to do that


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i have the exact stand one as you matt.. and yes its a pain..

i have gtechniq c3 on it atm.. still dusty but fingerprints not so bad.


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Anymore?


Best place to look for ideas is check out AVforums. Brilliant forum with lots of info. Check out the link below for the members gallery as Im sure you will find something you like! :thumb:

http://www.avforums.com/forums/members-home-cinema-gallery/?daysprune=-1

http://www.avforums.com/forums/other-home-cinema-components/


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I could get away with 3 shelves and put the speaker on top.


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

this is the one i have:
http://www.furniturevillage.co.uk/Inventory/Dining/Jafar/Entertainment-unit.aspx

will try to get a pic up with tv on it

thanks
Ibi


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive got two, one that collects dust like nobody's business and one that doesn't :lol:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Please don't tel me the dog has his own wide screen...:doublesho

I've seen his bowl in front of the tele...


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi mate, most of the things you find on av forums I can get hold of for you so let me know!
But anyway back to the point, what's selling well for us atm is a company called off the wall, basically the stand allows the tv to mount to it to give the idea that it is floating
This is my one at home


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What do you think will work well for my T.V?

Something that's got space for four things?

Also, can you get hold of Turtle Beach PX5?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

these are awesome! my tv is on the wall now but i still use this stand with an extra shelf for my equipment. Quality stuff and you can add as many shelves as you like

http://www.superfi.co.uk/index.cfm/page/moreinfo.cfm/Product_ID/1317

extra shelf:
http://www.superfi.co.uk/index.cfm/page/moreinfo.cfm/Product_ID/1318


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt. said:


> What do you think will work well for my T.V?
> 
> Something that's got space for four things?
> 
> Also, can you get hold of Turtle Beach PX5?


They do extra shelves for whatever you need, it's universal fittings so most screens fit an they go form 32" up to 50"


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I would need it to fit a 50".

Do you have a link to it?


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Not really a TV stand but suppose you could use it as that










And here is the one in my conservatory


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

DampDog said:


> Please don't tel me the dog has his own wide screen...:doublesho
> 
> I've seen his bowl in front of the tele...


No thats where I drink from :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Www.off-the-wall.tv


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Essjay I'm loving the setup in that first pic. Looks great :thumb:

Here's my setup. I wasn't keen on hanging my tv on the wall, but I also didn't want to use the standard stand thingy that comes with LCD TVs. Luckily I stumbled upon this Alphason stand.

Best pic I could get as flash kept bouncing off the glass....










http://www.alphasondesigns.com/products.asp?ProductID=42&CatID=13&VarID=


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Dizzle77 said:


> Essjay I'm loving the setup in that first pic. Looks great :thumb:
> 
> Here's my setup. I wasn't keen on hanging my tv on the wall, but I also didn't want to use the standard stand thingy that comes with LCD TVs. Luckily I stumbled upon this Alphason stand.
> 
> ...


Yamaha amp  nice! What model? Looks like the 2700?? What speakers are they?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

bigmcclarron said:


> Yamaha amp  nice! What model? Looks like the 2700?? What speakers are they?


Close....the amp is the 1600. At the time of buying I would have liked the 2700, but couldn't really justify the extra cost. You have one?

The speakers are Wharfdale Diamond 9.1 Surround. Amazing the sound these little speakers can pump out


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Im thinking of this one.

OK the ledges are gonna be dust traps but its supposed to have cable management and our current one must be nearly 15 years old!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Dizzle77 said:


> Close....the amp is the 1600. At the time of buying I would have liked the 2700, but couldn't really justify the extra cost. You have one?
> 
> The speakers are Wharfdale Diamond 9.1 Surround. Amazing the sound these little speakers can pump out


Na I don't have one, must of sold about 100 myself, I know the yamaha inside out, ive been lucky enough to have a few customers have the big ones, 3x z11 and about 10x z7


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I Have the Z7   The other one in the conservatory is an original A1 its 13 years old and a good betting it would put some modern amps to shame.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

essjay said:


> I Have the Z7   The other one in the conservatory is an original A1 its 13 years old and a good betting it would put some modern amps to shame.


As they say in the only way is Essex, I am totally jel!!! Z7 is just an amazing amp, such great value for money! And the a1! I met the guy that designed that a few years ago on some training I had, he told me that they lost loads of money on every unit they sold with them, a bi like a veyron


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

bigmcclarron said:


> Na I don't have one, must of sold about 100 myself, I know the yamaha inside out, ive been lucky enough to have a few customers have the big ones, 3x z11 and about 10x z7





essjay said:


> I Have the Z7   The other one in the conservatory is an original A1 its 13 years old and a good betting it would put some modern amps to shame.


Just looked up the specs of the z11 and z7 and they both sound class - no pun intended  These systems are definately built to last.

I would like to replace mine in a few years time, but I probably won't do that until I replace my tv also. It's one of the early LCDs, so maxes out at 720P.

I know this is off topic, but wanted to ask you guys about THX seen as you seem to know a lot about these units. I normally just set mine to Dolby Digital or DTS when watching movies in surround. Would I be better off using the THX select2 setting instead?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Dizzle77 said:


> Just looked up the specs of the z11 and z7 and they both sound class - no pun intended  These systems are definately built to last.
> 
> I would like to replace mine in a few years time, but I probably won't do that until I replace my tv also. It's one of the early LCDs, so maxes out at 720P.
> 
> I know this is off topic, but wanted to ask you guys about THX seen as you seem to know a lot about these units. I normally just set mine to Dolby Digital or DTS when watching movies in surround. Would I be better off using the THX select2 setting instead?


Ignore thx it's just a brand name that sells for companys, for to work you have to have EVERYTHING thx certified, so you have to (from memory) atleast 7 speakers if not 11! Your room has to be treated, must have an thx screen, it's total over kill as well, oh and plus the film you are watching has to be in thx as well  
So yeah keep listening to Dolby dig or dts 

Oh and rumour has it that there are new z7s and z11 on there way!!!!


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

this is mine from littlewoods, the glass shelfs light up blue as well which look good at night will get a better pic later.










bit of mods to the shelf height to fit the amp in but looks great!!

ignore the rubbish program as well, thats having kids lol


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Mr Blooms Nursery! :thumb:

bigmcclarron - Can you get hold of Turtle Beach?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry mate I can't, don't sell gaming stuff


----------

